# face trim, is it hard to do yourself?



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thats a current pic in my avatar of my little guy (hes also 5 months), but see the staining around the muzzle area? My breeder said that he stop tearing for now (but it could happen again until he stops teething). I think it maybe might be from his food too. Since I can't wash it out, I was thinking of maybe triming some off to make him look cleaner. Is it hard to do? Or should I go to a groomer?









*hopefully i'll have him home the week after next!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Snoopychan! I'm so excited for you. I dont think you can be able to touch his face with scissors at first. They wiggle alot and are stronger than you think.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o hes so cute! do u have a name? it really depends on the dog how easy it will be to trim the face. if they are a real wiggle worm, it might be better to let an experienced person do it. but if they sit still it isnt hard at all. but i wouldnt do it to the pup until after u had him a week or too. after he has settled in. but during that time u can play with his face and all his other parts, do get him used to u messing with him. good luck!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Mar 5 2005, 05:30 AM
> *Thats a current pic in my avatar of my little guy (hes also 5 months), but see the staining around the muzzle area? My breeder said that he stop tearing for now (but it could happen again until he stops teething). I think it maybe might be from his food too. Since I can't wash it out, I was thinking of maybe triming some off to make him look cleaner. Is it hard to do? Or should I go to a groomer?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, are the eye hairs near his eyes trimmed?. When I got Kallie, her entire face was bright red! After my groomer trimmed those hairs close to her eyes, the staining was dramatically reduced. I woudn't recommend doing those yourself until he will sit totally still. 

When you saying "trim", do you mean just take some length off? That is usually not too hard to do since it can usually be done with one cut of the scissors on each side. I have a good pair of scissors that have a rounded edge. I know that the pros on here probably don't like them, but I just feel a lot safer using them, knowing that I won't nick anyone. You're not thinking of trying to get in there and just trim the stained hairs .. right?

I love your Avatar and I'm so excited for you that you are FINALLY getting your baby!!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

When Sylphide was a pup I had a wonderful groomer who showed me how to clip near her eyes. I bought the tiny, safe shears with rounded edges (Miracle Coat).

I was very nervous about it at first but quickly got the hang of it. Now I do all of Sylphide's face and ear trimming, and am getting started with Shrek.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

its totally not hard. and if you go to a groomer, you might have to leave her there for 2-4 hours. it totally sucks. when you can bathe and do a trim in under 2 hours. every few weeks i do a trim and then a week after that i can decide if i want to give her a bath, you know? so you can spend one day where you trim for like 30 min and then another day to bathe.

anyway, give lots of treats and praise while you cut.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the advice!!








I was thinking of maybe just triming some length; if I did, would I just trim straight off each side or at an angle? I won't do it right away after I get him. Or maybe I should let a groomer handle it. I'm worried about trying to find a good one! 

He doesn't have a name yet...


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I've always trimmed Chloe's face myself. I don't let the groomer touch her face or her tail









It's not hard at all. I started with Chloe when I got her. I was a little nervous but just kept going at it. I got better (and braver) over time. Now it's a breeze and we get compliments on her cut all the time.


----------

